# San Diego Support Group



## riesling

I'm looking for people in the San Diego, CA area interested in starting/joining an IBS support group. Please e-mail me through this site if interested.Thanks!


----------



## steve333

I'm looking for a San Diego group also. Do you know of one?


----------



## michaelthompson

I would very much like to join a support group in San Diego. I just sent an email to Riesling for information about a support group. Let me know if anybody has any information. Send me an email, and let's try to get it started.


----------

